# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q: Why won't PDF files load in Netscape?

## Joann Raytar

*PDF files and Netscape*

It should be noted that members using the Netscape Navigator Browser may have to save PDF files first and then open them in Adobe Acrobat Reader to view them.  To save a file right click on the file and click on "Save Link As ..."

----------


## John R

This also seems to be a problem with internet explorer 5+ as well so better to "right click" and "save as"

----------

